# Oaking Blueberry wine?



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever used oak cubes or chips? I made 6 gallons of blueberry in a 5 gallon carboy and an one gallon jug... Was going to blend them when racking but was thinking about maybe trying oaking the one gallon to try it but wanted to know if anyone ever had and what their results were...


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 3, 2010)

Oaked blueberry is great, go for it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 3, 2010)

I added toasted french oak chips to my wine - it will add some tannins to it - so taste it along the way and rack off the chips when the taste is desirable.


----------



## Luc (Jun 4, 2010)

Blackberry, elderberry and plums all take oak very well.

Go for it.

Add oak chips or beans and taste regularly.

You might slightly overdo the oaking , meaning letting the oak a bit longer in as your taste buds prefer, as oak mellows out during aging.

Luc


----------

